# My 350Z right pulling problem fixed



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

I believe that mine is fixed. Mike Wade, Master Technician, at Palm Nissan in West Palm Beach Fl. put my Enthusiast on the alignment machine and found that both front wheels were out several degrees to the right and one back wheel was out of alignment. What a difference now, the 350Z is actually fun to drive at highway speed for the first time.

I really thought that my problem was in the tires, which has been the case for several. Proper tire pressure (35lbs) and an alignment seems to have fixed my right pulling issue.


----------

